
The r7rs situation is total clownshoes - nickmain
https://twitter.com/andywingo/status/442390453179383808
======
gus_massa
I had to search a lot to find the some context information. This message is
apparently relevant: [http://lists.scheme-reports.org/pipermail/scheme-
reports/201...](http://lists.scheme-reports.org/pipermail/scheme-
reports/2014-February/003941.html)

~~~
nickmain
Thanks for that - I posted this in the hope that someone could provide some
background.

Unfortunately
[http://trac.sacrideo.us/wg/wiki/R7RSSmallErrata](http://trac.sacrideo.us/wg/wiki/R7RSSmallErrata)
is currently returning 503.

